# Achenpass im Winter



## tomuc83 (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

wir wollen diese Woche über den Achenpass zum Snowboarden, weis jemand wies da mit Schneekettenpflicht aussieht? Vielleicht kann auch jemand einen Link posten wo solche Infos immer aktuell stehen.


----------



## Augus1328 (20. Dezember 2004)

Also, ich wüsste nicht, dass da ne Kettenpflicht besteht. Pass ist ja auch bissi übertrieben für die kleinen Anstiege.
Aber wie gesagt, ist mir im Sommer noch nie aufgefallen, dass da ein Schild stand, kann mich aber auch irren.

Mein Tipp: Kauf Dir ein 10-Tages Pickerl für 7 Euro u. fahr Autobahn. Je nachdem wie der Verkehr am Tegernsee/Achensee ist brauchst Du da ewig (grad im Winter).

PS: War am Wochenende beim Boarden im Zillertal u. war froh, dass ich über Autobahn nach Hause bin. Über Achensee wär bestimmt nicht so entspannt gewesen.

Evtl. findest Du Infos beim adac oder beim öamtc (österreich Automobilclub)

Gruss
Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomuc83 (21. Dezember 2004)

hi
erst mal danke für deine mühe
wollten uns eben die vignette sparen - und in die christlum ist es eben am besten über achenpass.
im radio hies es dass am achenpass kettepflicht is . . . hab aber leider keine!
adac und ödingsda geben solche infos anscheinend nur an mitglider raus.

wie wars boarden - genug schnee?
war vor 3 wochen am hntertuxer gletscher - ne einzige eisplatte auf den pisten & der park genauso vereist. . . war nich so toll für den preis!


----------



## Augus1328 (21. Dezember 2004)

Christlum ist natürlich was anderes, da macht Autobahn keinen Sinn. Meiner Meinung nach reichen da locker Winterreifen. Hab mal für Dich beim ADAC nachgeschaut (Bin Mitglied), da steht bei Achenpass nichts von Schneeketten u. z.Zt. sind die Strassen da auch einwandfrei befahrbar.

Boarden war lala, Schnee genug, aber null Sicht    Tux kann ich nachempfinden, wenn`s da wochenlang nicht schneit u. nur die Sonne scheint isses echt eine einzige Eisplatte.  

Viel Spass u. Gruss
Oli


----------



## tomuc83 (25. Dezember 2004)

hi 
danke fürs nachschaun. strassen war auch frei - boarden war super.
ca n halber meter neuschnee in der christlum - und der noch pulvrig - dazu sonne - echt gut.
viele tiefschneeabfahrten - aber ich glaub des wars auch erst mal wieder nach dem tauwetter über weihnachten. . .


----------

